# Cruze Diesel, Abrupt shift from park to reverse



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Loose or worn motor/trans mount? Usually the first thing that will make a trans feel like its dropping into gear a bit hard.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

jalaner said:


> My CTD with 4K miles has recently started to shift abruptly from park to reverse. Produces a slight jolt and noise when backing out of a parking place almost like the engine was revved up before I move the lever but there is no rpm change. It doesn't happen when the car is cold, only after the car has been driven then parked. Anyone with a similar problem.


mine did the same thing when new ,only warm an not all the time now 28000 ks an has not done it in a year. have had my diesel since june /13


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jalaner said:


> My CTD with 4K miles has recently started to shift abruptly from park to reverse. Produces a slight jolt and noise when backing out of a parking place almost like the engine was revved up before I move the lever but there is no rpm change. It doesn't happen when the car is cold, only after the car has been driven then parked. Anyone with a similar problem.


Hey there,

Very sorry for this. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership if further assistance is needed. Always happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Low ATF fluid will do this as well.


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a month old CTD with 4300 miles and I've also noticed the same issue. I think the solution is to wait a good amount of time before letting off the brake once you shift into reverse.



jalaner said:


> My CTD with 4K miles has recently started to shift abruptly from park to reverse. Produces a slight jolt and noise when backing out of a parking place almost like the engine was revved up before I move the lever but there is no rpm change. It doesn't happen when the car is cold, only after the car has been driven then parked. Anyone with a similar problem.


----------

